# Offset Detailing Essex: Porsche 996 GT3 RS - Revisited



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Hello all.

I previously detailed this car, and the owners new MY15 Nissan GTR (thread here) and was called back as his son was using it to arrive in his wedding in style the following day!

For those that don't know the rarity of these cars. They are valued at 100K+, this particular model is one of 115 worldwide in right hand drive, in white with the blue wheels and graphics. Also this example has only done 11,400 miles since 2003, so is a very sought after example.

As with the previous detail I carried out on this car, fully wash down, decontamination and clay was first on the list, not much dirt, just a minor bit of brake dust, and traffic film.

On arrival, pulling it out of hibernation.



General road film/dust.



Foam time! Chemical Guys Maxi suds and a dose of their citrus shampoo in the mix.



Dwelling.



After this, iron remover on the wheels, AF Citrus Power for the lower half, two bucket method with Microfibre Madness mitts and Chemical Guys Citrus shampoo for the wash down, rinsed, clay mitt and then rinsed again.

Pat dried with AF's mega green drying towels. I then had the honour of moving this beast back into it's lair, what a machine.



Let's roll.



Plastics and rubber seals were given a good dose of Aerospace 303.



Front storage all cleaned.



The underside of the carbon bonnet is a masterpiece. All carbon sealed with Gtechniq C2V3 as were the bonnet, boot and door shuts.



Awesome.



The engine bay was looking a bit tired, this was all tidied up and Aerospace 303 for the plastics.



After.



Interior was mint, just some dust to attend to. Chemical Guys Inner Clean and AF Crystal for inside glass.



The cage hiding out back.



Alcantara everywhere, and that extinguisher - just in case...





Onto the bodywork. Nothing too intensive for the outside. Chemical Guys EZ was applied while I was kept busy with the interior and the glaze left to cure.

This was then buffed off and AF Illusion wax applied to carbon and paintwork. Gtechniq was also applied to the exterior glass and the plastic rear screen (weight saving of course)!

Carbon rear wing - mega.



Reflections on white 





Carbon mirrors too.



All set for the groom's big day! Good luck!





Mint.



Lots of gloss.







I do love a roll cage.







Wheels and calipers sealed with Sonax NPT.





Brakes looking good. 











And a HD walk round (well half walk round)!

Here's a quick walk round of the GT3RS! HD of course.






Many thanks for looking! :car:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

just the same as last time really 































































Brilliant
Daz


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yep, same style of detail was asked for.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

well Daryl returning a consistently brilliant detail is not a bad thing to be known for 
Daz


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Haha, many thanks!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, love these! Great work


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Fantastic car and very nice work!


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

wow awesome top job :thumb:

nick.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work & write up :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work, looks absolutely fantastic :thumb: 

I just love these, stunning cars.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks all!


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

outstanding!!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Marko, many thanks!!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome! what a stunning car that is! you seemed to enjoy doing that job, nice work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks!!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Surely you must be getting bored of that Porsche by now! Lol. Superb job again on a stunning example. If carlsberg did wedding cars!!


----------



## sulih (Feb 12, 2015)

Fantastic car and very nice work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Stu Mac said:


> Surely you must be getting bored of that Porsche by now! Lol. Superb job again on a stunning example. If carlsberg did wedding cars!!


Never!! hahah


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------

